# Seeking a position in Medical Coding /Billing or Medical Records



## brobinson288@gmail.com (Sep 25, 2013)

"brobinson288@gmail.com"

To whom it may concern
My experience in the healthcare industry has prepared me to adapt easily to a variety of healthcare and business settings, performing those functions and disciplines professionally. My background is both technical and clinical. I credentialed through the American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC) and am CPC-A certified.
With my varied experience, along with my academics, a working knowledge and a deeper understanding of procedures, protocols and services, truly an asset to any hospital IT or billing firm.
I am proficient in ICD-9 coding and E/M auditing. I am able to articulate information and ideas effectively, both verbally and in the written word and am detail oriented, multi-tasking with efficiency.  This is to include Accounts Receivables, (aging reports) current coding and billing rationales, EOB interpretation, credentialing, medical record systems and the proper and legal protocol for patient information and documentation.
My training through the Salter School, Fall River, Massachusetts was an accelerated program for Health Claim Specialties, accentuating my base knowledge in the current laws regarding the new health care agendas.  This training included a pre-CPC externship with a medical billing company in Wrentham Massachusetts. I graduated with a 3.75 GPA.  
In addition to this I have been recently trained in the Crosswalks for ICD-10 coding through the AAPC.
Prior to and after my training, I was performing data and code entry, pre authorization, referrals, medical record management and insurance follow up for a DME company, a major laboratory, a physician's practice and walk in clinic. I have technical experience as well as administrative experience for Community VNA and Hospice of Attleboro, Massachusetts and 3rd party billing experience for a dental practice.

Bridget A Robinson

View attachment BAR3.doc


----------



## luvsgoofey (Oct 24, 2018)

*Easton Orthopedic Group*

Good Morning, 

If you are still looking for a position and are willing to work in Easton, Ma and eventually in Mansfield MA please send your resume to me at 
delinat@orthocs.com


Thank you
Delina Thomas, CPC, CPC-I
781/573-1621


----------

